# MSI 2a9c MOBO



## jeremycyk (May 3, 2012)

IS the MSI 2a9c MOBO compatible with the card Sapphire Radeon 6850?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It appears that the motherboard has a PCI-E x16 slot.

Is this a HP/Compaq PC? If so post the model number.

You will need to make sure that your PSU is sufficient to support the graphics card.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If it has a PCI-e x16 slot, it will.

PS: 2A9C sounds like the model number generated by CPU-z which is some sort of internal number and not usable to search on. Read the model number off the board itself; usually silkscreened near the card slots.


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

I assume it comes from this HP model:
HP Pavilion p6685l Desktop PC (BU059AA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products
Then it has/had 5570 in it which is a PCIe 2.0 card just like 6850. However 5570 consumes 3x less energy than 6850, so you need to make sure your PSU is powerful enough to keep the 6850 card well fed.


----------



## jeremycyk (May 3, 2012)

Im using a HP model number s5688d Slimline.


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

Check the PC case width then. If it's less than 12+ cm then you will need a low profile card and I doubt there are low profile 6850s out there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The HP s5688d Slimline will only accept half-height GPU's. The PSU is also a non-standard unit so you will not find a PSU that would have sufficient power for a larger GPU. Actually, the 220W PSU that is included with the PC is underpowered for the 5450 that is also included in the unit.


----------



## jeremycyk (May 3, 2012)

Oh ok so i have to change the case and psu in-order to get the sapphire radeon 6850 able to fit and run well? Its compatible with my mobo right?


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, it is. This one would fit the case:
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6670 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Video Card (100326LP )
But it's much slower than 6850. Check if the performance is OK for your needs:
Sapphire HD 6670 Low Profile Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## jeremycyk (May 3, 2012)

Oh that doesn't reach my wants, anyway thanks for the info and help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jeremycyk said:


> Oh that doesn't reach my wants, anyway thanks for the info and help!


And, as noted in Post #7, your PSU would not power a 6850 and your case will not accept a standard ATX PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jeremycyk said:


> Oh ok so i have to change the case and psu in-order to get the sapphire radeon 6850 able to fit and run well? Its compatible with my mobo right?


Correct. A mid-Tower case and a good quality 650W minimum PSU.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.
CoolerMaster and Antec have some good quality cases under $75.
Here are several CM under $50.
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Cooler Master, $25 - $50


----------



## jeremycyk (May 3, 2012)

Interested in the CM rc 341 and a sea sonic S12ll-620w 80+ bronze. Is the case compatible with my mobo?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've used a few of the CM 431 cases. It's a little tight to work in but a nice case.
The 620W SeaSonic is a top quality unit but underpowered for the 6850 GPU. You need to be at 650W to insure sufficient power over time.

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## jeremycyk (May 3, 2012)

Im using a single sapphire 6850 , 650w really that matters? I don't really use 24/7


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

HD 6850 is quite efficient. I think it peaks at around 130w, so a high quality 450-500w PSU will do.


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

This one here is an amazing PSU:
Newegg.com - Rosewill CAPSTONE Series CAPSTONE-450 450W Continuous @ 50°C, 80 PLUS GOLD Certified, Single +12V Rail, ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92, SLI Ready, CrossFire Ready, Active - PFC Power Supply
Unbeatable in that price range.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rosewill PSU's are basically junk, are not recommended here and 450W is below the GPU chip manufacturer's recommended minimum power. You need 650W for a 6850. 
Go with one of the PSU's I listed in Post #14 to avoid problems and damage to your components.


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

With all due respect *Tyree*, you are wrong in this here case.

1. I don't know what you base your assumptions on Rosewill PSUs upon, but I trust the folks at anandtech, they know their stuff:
AnandTech - Rosewill Capstone 450W and 650W 80Plus Gold

2. 6850 is Barts, not Cypress or Cayman. It rarely exceeds 140w. Even more, it usually peaks at 120-130w mark. Unless you are a greater GPU expert than guys at Guru3D, I rest my case:
Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 CrossfireX review
*http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/members/tyree-533600.html*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but suggesting the OP use a low quality underpowered PSU is just plain bad advice.
Even if the 450W Rosewill PSU (that particular one is made by SuperFlower) was good quality it is still below the minimum power (500W) recommended by the GPU chip manufacturer.
To insure a clean sufficient supply of power over time you need to ad 30% to that number. 500W + 30% = 650W

I would suggest you thoroughly read this link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Moontalker (Apr 21, 2012)

Everyone is also entitled to their own ego trips.

1. What 30%? The article is written back in 2006. The caps in 2012 are not the same as back then. Even electrolytic caps are much better these days, they don't age that quick. 

2. 500w recommended by the manufacturer is for a card that consumes 140w at max is nothing else but playing it safe, knowing that way too many people use *truly* junk PSUs. Think for yourself - HD 6990 consumes 380w at peak and AMD says one needs a 750w PSU to run it. Even if you pair it with a thirsty AMD 8-core CPU, you won't be able to hit those heights. I'd say 500-550w max. I don't say you don't need some buffer, but you don't need 200w, no way. 

3. Go here eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts and do some calculations for a s5688d paired with HD6850. Add a few SATA drives, led fans, FW cards. The system won't even consume 300w at peak. WHY ON EARTH 650w? Besides, by the time caps in the PSU age to that point that it no longer provides 450w but, say, only 350w, *jeremycyk *will probably be gaming on an entirely different system. Those extra $25 needed for a 650w Corsair may be more wisely added to a quieter CPU fan or a better case budget.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OP can now consider the information that has been offered and decide what they feel is the wisest choice to protect the investment.


----------

